# Is it Rotala?



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What is this plant I can't remember.... The color is green stems, green leaves and at top near lights it gets a pinkish red blush like Rotala sp.'Goias. Do you think that's what it is? Actually I think maybe rotala indica? I'll try to get a better px if need be. It's a pretty common stem plant.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

I would vote for a rotala..


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Me too.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=39&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yup id call that either indica or rotundifolia.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

jazzlvr123 said:


> yup id call that either indica or rotundifolia.


Please see the end of the first paragraph in the Plant Finder entry.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks guys - I think it's Rotala Rotundiflolia


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Actually, the second R isn't capitalized. Nice plant either way.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Please see the end of the first paragraph in the Plant Finder entry.


I agree that rotundiflolia is often sold under the name indica however according to tropica, indica and rotundiflolia are two different plants (as im sure you know)

"This plant can be differentiated from the closely related R. indica by the differences in the two species' inflorescences. R. rotundifolia bears groups of terminal inflorescence while R. indica has solitary flowers on the axis of the leaves. "

can someone explain this to me? I am still unclear on the difference of the two plants, Thanks


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Jazz - I'm with you... that's a bit to technical for me.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

its talking about how it flowers. i believe rotundiflolia blooms with more than one flower at the terminal or tip of the stem. while the indica blooms at the point where the leaves jut from the stem and only has one flower above each leaf.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

MartialTheory said:


> its talking about how it flowers. i believe rotundiflolia blooms with more than one flower at the terminal or tip of the stem. while the indica blooms at the point where the leaves jut from the stem and only has one flower above each leaf.


Thanks for clearing that up for me. Now all I have to do is get it to flower.... so easy....


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Actually, it is rather easy. I flowered it outside by laying a few submersed stems in an open container with a bit of tank water, Flourite and fish poop. It's an interesting thing to try.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah i am about to try with some hamster poop! lol

well i found this picture a while ago and its suppose to be r. sp green flowering but i am not sure aobut it. it seems to flower like the indica


__
https://flic.kr/p/1254437630


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Cavan sounds easy and interesting to do, but it's cold here. Maybe when it gets warmer. Could probably use a window but have a new kitten who is not trained yet and would not leave it be. I have too many projects with a big tank change in the very near future. 

Martial Theory - really pretty blooms. (I have no hamster- LOL)


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice pic. its kind of a bummer that you have to make the sucker flower to figure out what it is though


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Lythraceae/R.rotundifoliaflower2.jpg


----------

